# Neue Hydro H50 aber kein sockel 1155



## Tjerk (1. April 2011)

Hallo, wie soll ich meine H50 auf einen sockel 1155 montieren ohne zubehör? Laut ihrer seite ist sie dafür aber es liegt kein montage material bei. Habe sie heute am 1.4. neu bekommen. 
Wäre super für eine schnelle antwort.

Gruß


----------



## PMueller1 (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## Tjerk (1. April 2011)

sind sie eben nicht da ist ja das pro...


----------



## PMueller1 (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. April 2011)

Natürlich sind die Bohrungen für Sockel 1155 die selben wie für den Sockel 1156


----------



## PMueller1 (1. April 2011)

.


----------



## PommesmannXXL (1. April 2011)

Aber bei dem Sockel 1155 hat Intel die Identischen Bohrungen wie beim Sockel 1156 gelassen, daher geht jeder Kühler, welcher auf den Sockel 1156 passt auch auf den Sockel 1155 

*Edit:* Lies dir das hier mal durch, dürfte interessant sein. Aber wenn du den Kühler neu gekauft hast, sollte das 1156er-Kit dabei sein und dann passt es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## .Mac (2. April 2011)

Bei mir liegt das selbe Problem vor, ich besitze eine H50, welche ca. vor einem halben Jahr gekauft wurde, und die Bohrungen in der Backplate passen nicht. Allerdings sind Bedienungsanleitungen für S1156 & S1136 vorhanden, was mich bisschen wundert um ehrlich zu sein.

Egal in welcher Konstellation die "Schraubenhalter" auf der Backplate sitzen, die Bohrungen passen nicht zum S1155.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (4. April 2011)

Korrekt, bitte so vorgehen wie hier erklärt:
Corsair H50 nicht kompatibel zum Sockel 1155 - The Corsair Support Forums


----------

